# TV Daewoo Falla en imagen



## itzcena54 (Feb 24, 2012)

Buenas a la comunidad. 
Aca tengo una falla de una TV Daewoo dth-29s6 (29') no eh encontrado su diagrama original ya que lo eh buscado por todo internet y solo pude encontrar uno que otro reemplazo pero respetando siempre las indicaciones de mis asesores, ahora que no eh podido encontrar una solucion concreta pues estuve informandome con gente expimentada y no logro reparar del todo la TV. Si prende todo bien escucho el audio perfecto pero la imagen esta con bajo brillo casi no logro ver nada y los colores no se luce bien parece que solo ahi verde y lo demas no. 

Ahora lo que si estuve descartando fue que el integrado donde estan los amplificadores de video creo que es un TDA... no recuerdo bien el numero pero este integrado tiene los amplificadores de salida Color que van a los catodos R. G. B . y Bueno dicho Integrado se alimenta con 180V a 250V max, estuve midiendo en una de los pines del Fly-back y lo que me deberia botar 195V no sale dicho voltaje si no 110V este voltaje sige directo al VDD del Integrado TDA y tal ves sea por ello que no resalta los colores y lo otro que estuve revisando es otro valor de voltaje que deberia darme en el filamento (Voltaje HT o "Heater") normalmente las TV alimentan su valor 5 a 6.3V. Pero en el Flyback solo me bota 2.9V y cuando pasa por una resistencia hacia el filamento lo baja a 2V. Tal ves es una de las fallas que fui adquiriendo bueno esa fue mi experiencia y la comparto por que alguno tal ves le ha pasado y quiero compartir ideas con uds que me puedan ayudar a repararlo y asi ir aprendiendo mas sobre las fallas de TV. 

Como conclusion ¿creen que la falla pueda ser el Flyback? o tal ves me falto revisar alguna etapa.

Gracias. Juan carlos


----------



## masaru (Feb 25, 2012)

Tengo una duda , en el integrado TDA..... te llegan los DC +200 v ?
Con respecto a las mediciones que realizaste en el Heater ; No se puede medir el filamento y tampoco sobre los pines del Fly-back. con tester. Solo tensiones DC. donde las hay.

Para determinar la falla habria que realizar algunas comprovaciones mas. Seria importante que subieras los datos de los ICs ; fuente , jungla , vertical ,salida de video ,etc.. 

    Saludos


----------



## itzcena54 (Feb 25, 2012)

El integrado de la etapa de Video es TDA6107AJF/N1. No me llegan +200V que deberia, si no +110V. Yo se que en el Flyback ahi Miles de voltios pero solo medi los voltajes que esten en el rango de mi tester.Los medi en AC desde el punto del Flyback y en DC pasando del diodo donde las hay. Ahora esos 195V son los de Video, pense que era un condensador que estaba haciendo corto era de 10uF/250V lo remplaze y seguia el mismo voltaje 110V.

Aca tengo los datos de los IC's de la TV. TDA8358J (Integrado de defleccion de Salida Vertical), D2578(Transistor de defleccion de Salida Horizontal - NPN), LA42072 (Amplificador de audio TV - 2 canales 7W), TDA12041PQ (Sera el jungla tiene 90 pines HERCULES FULL-STEREO SSDIP90)

El chasis es este CM-405F


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 25, 2012)

no sera el tubo agotado????


----------



## masaru (Feb 25, 2012)

[



Hola . deberías subir el Ic de fuente .
    Las mediciones en AC sobre el Fly back no hay que tomarlas en cuenta ,pues son tensiones pulsadas a frecuencia horizontal . El tester dará una lectura erronea. En Ac solo para frecuencias bajas.
    Hay que medir tensiones rectificadas y sobre un capa. en DC.

     Donde debería haber +200v , la tensión de 110 volts está con el TV en St-by o en On.





el-rey-julien dijo:


> no sera el tubo agotado????



Hola julien ; puede ser , pero me parece que tiene el +B bajo . 
                hagamos algunas mediciones  y luego las conclusiones


----------



## itzcena54 (Feb 25, 2012)

El tv esta encendido y marca 110V pero la imagen es baja regule el screen y se logro ver algo pero esta muy bajo, tendra que ver algo tambien el ABL y los circuitos asociados a este.... por que el +B esta marcando bien +138V. 

De la fuente te refieres al mosfet o a que IC. Tambien ahi un STR-W6756 que esta por la fuente. 
Voy a buscar bien el diagrama y lo subire sera mejor asi.


----------



## masaru (Feb 25, 2012)

bueno , la tensión de +b parece razonable para un Tv de 29" ( +138v )
     El STR-6756 en muy sólido,  

          En donde hay +110 v ? En el capa de 10uF x 250v o en el pin 6 de TDA6107

    El screen y el ABL lo vemos después , ahora enfoquemosnos en la salida de video. ¿ Porque no tenés los +180v de los cátodos.?


----------



## itzcena54 (Feb 25, 2012)

Pues si el +B no tengo problema, solo que el voltaje pasa por el positivo del capacitor y va al PIN 6 del TDA6107 y cuando marco con el tester el integrado me sale +110V, ahora eso es uno el otro voltaje que no me cuadra es del HT que va al filamento.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 25, 2012)

desconecta la pata ,pin 6 del TDA6107 y medi cuanto volt ay si regresaron los 180 volt,verifica si no tiene una r (de bajo valor)desde el flyback asta el diodo y el capa de 10µf x 250 volt.
pd:
     si tiene la r que no este desvalorizada


----------



## flacojuan (Feb 25, 2012)

bueno lo que dijo mi amo... es verdad lo primero es desconectar el pin de alimentacion del circuito amplificador RGB, y realizar la medicion. si no vuelve. siempre antes del diodo de dicho circuito es encuentra un resistor de bajo valor cambialo aun marcando perfecto con el multimetro, a menos que poseas un medidor de resistores para eso. lo demas seria chequear el diodo...

si de todas la pruebas y cambios anteriores, no vuelve a la normalidad. confirma las otras tensiones existentes en el flyback, deberia haber una de 24V y 12V. y el screen debera cambiar su valor de unos 200V a 600V. bueno que recuerde yo..a probar a ver...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 25, 2012)

eso es verdad,muchas veces esos resistores miden bien y con carga ya no funcionan mas
bien hay juan,excelente observación¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## itzcena54 (Feb 25, 2012)

Bueno yo tambien pensaba que era el TDA6107, para descartar que sea este la posible falla lo retire desolde todas las patas y prendi la TV para hacer la medicion y resulto que no era ese el problema porque me seguia ese voltaje. Pues lo otro tambien seria que cambie las resistencias que estan marcando bien esas que son de 1W.


----------



## masaru (Feb 25, 2012)

Entonces , si entendí bien .
          Sobre el capacitor de 10uF x 250 v tenés  +180v y sobre el pin 6 del TDA +110v , es así ?

        La tensión de filamento o Heater con tester , la lectura es erronea, *no sirve*, pues no está rectificada .


----------



## itzcena54 (Feb 25, 2012)

No en el capacitor de 10uF/250v me mide +110V para entendernos mejor ese voltaje viene del pin del Flyback antes que se rectifique y pasa por el capacitor ya con +110V pero DC.

Si es erronea la lectura como se si esta llegando bien el voltaje al filamento que supone deberia ser 6.3V? pero el tester me mide 2V a lo mucho. Saludos


----------



## masaru (Feb 26, 2012)

Bueno , primero lo del filamento .
          se miden las otras tensiones del secundario. por ejemplo ; vertical +/- 12v ; +24v ; ABL . AFT o si tiene +15v  Se entiende que si estan correctas , la tensión del fila. es correcta                                                                                        
Si tenés dudas podrias medir la
R-fusible. , alimentarlo externamente o con osciloscopio , si no recuerdo mal el valor era 
24 v p/p. observá el diagrama de cualquier Fly-back y todas estas tensiones tienen la misma masa. Por lo que se sobre entiende que todas las tensiones son proporcionales.  

           El primario es como un auto-transformador +B in , colector o HV y una derivación que es precisamente los +200v . 
          Como lo adelantaron Julian y Juán hay una resistencia 1  o 2,2 ohms que limita la corriente. por si se pone en corto el  diodo. Quizas esta desvalorizada . 
Es raro que el primario  tenga alguna espira es corto y no cargue la fuente. 
        cambiá la R , el diodo  a ver que pasa.


----------



## itzcena54 (Feb 27, 2012)

Bueno le cambie la R de 2,2Ohm que marcaba bien pero igual la cambie por que pudo haber hecho corto al diodo pero nada seguia igual, luego retire la Resistencia y lo deje sin carga ese punto del Flyback quise medir para saber que estaban haciendo corto la R y el diodo ahora mide 40V, pero cuando lo volvi a su lugar el resistor y el diodo marcaron 110V.

Creo que me faltaria probar el Flyback en otra pantalla. Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 27, 2012)

cambia el diodo ,recordá que ay va uno rápido


----------



## itzcena54 (Feb 27, 2012)

Lo cambie pero no resulto seguia con el bajo voltaje


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 27, 2012)

muy raro,y las demás tensiones las mediste ?están bien o están también muy bajas?


----------



## itzcena54 (Feb 27, 2012)

No solo tengo 2 voltajes del Flyback el de Video que me mide +110V (+195V) y el Heater +2V (+6.3V) que no estan correctos y cuando pasan por el diodo pensaria que se arreglaria *OJO*  que ya hice los remplazos pero no sige siendo el mismo voltaje. Lo sgte que me propongo sera llevar el Flyback a un probador de Flyback con pantalla, aver si pasa el mismo problema. Saludos


----------



## masaru (Feb 27, 2012)

Muy raro , algo se nos pasó.

 la tensión del vertical está bien ?
 se mantiene la tension de +B en +138v en *on*
 La imagen cubre toda la pantalla.?

 Subi el código del Fly-back


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 27, 2012)

según lo que tengo entendido la fuente esta bien,pero nunca dijo o al menos no lo lei sobre las demás tensiones del flyback


----------



## masaru (Feb 27, 2012)

Sip , tambien escribió que imagen tenía. Con poco brillo y verdosa.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 27, 2012)

no esta funcionando


----------



## masaru (Feb 27, 2012)

Esto es trabajo para el Oso


----------



## itzcena54 (Feb 27, 2012)

Si la imagen se nota es que el vertical esta bien y el horizontal igual. El +B se mantiene estable en ON solo le falta voltaje al integrado RGB que no esta recibiendo la tension necesaria para aplicar bien los colores es lo que masomenos entiendo viene la falla que se nota el color muy mal y al filamento por otro lado tambien es muy bajo.



Me acaban de mandar esto espero nos pueda ayudar mejor a solucionar esta falla ,amigos. se los adjunto para resolver mejor nuestras dudas en los voltajes y todo lo demas. 

Les dejo el codigo del Flyback: BSC29-0172D. Saludos


----------



## itzcena54 (Feb 29, 2012)

Les cuento que ya probe el flyback con otra pantalla y si funciono perfecto se veia bien en la pantalla que me lo probaron. me dijeron que podria ser algo de oscilacion. ahora que estaba midiendo encontre que en los diodos que estan por el transistor horizontal me marcan continuidad porque sucede esto


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 29, 2012)

> los diodos que estan por el transistor horizontal me marcan continuidad porque sucede esto


porque tenes que desconectarlo para medir esos diodos¡¡¡¡¡al menos desconectale una de los terminales del diodo,

*resumiendo están bien las tensiones de 12 volt y 30 volt(sintonizador) y 24 del vertical del tv?*


----------



## itzcena54 (Feb 29, 2012)

Esas tensiones te refieres del tuner pues todavia no los mido no se habia ocurrido como medirlas y lo que es el vertical me miden +16.5V.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 29, 2012)

creo que están todas mal entonces, si la de vertical te da +16,5 (normalmente tendría que haber como 24 volt)
ponele un capacitor (solo para probar)en la salida de +b de la fuente ,donde esta +138v y fijate si no levanta las tensiones
de video y el resto


----------



## itzcena54 (Feb 29, 2012)

No crees que 24V seria mucho, en el diagrama indica el voltaje del vertical (TDA 8358J) +13V - +14.1V pero a mi me marca un poco mas , los voltajes no han cambiado.

Ahora estuve revisando todo los voltajes y en el secundario ahi un voltaje que no esta en el diagrama es de +66v, y no encontre los 4v que van a la base del horizontal que pasan por un unas bobinas y una resistencia R402. Alguna sugerencia porfavor. Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 29, 2012)

lastima que no ande el panda,yo no se explicar


----------



## masaru (Mar 1, 2012)

Paren la pelota.   
Si la imagen está completa ; tiene la altura y el ancho ralativamente correcta.
Se puede suponer : vertical OK
                           barrido OK
                           Alta OK
 Solamente tiene poco brillo y verdosa ( según Itzcena54 )
 Enfocarse en el problema chicos !    

 El vertical es un poco peculiar pues tiene dos alimentaciones asimétricas. 
      +13v para la etapa driver y +42v para la salida,
  La mediones efectuadas son un poco altas . Quizás la masa utilizada no sea correcta.

 Tambien es peculiar  el diagrama del fly-back y la alimentación de G 1.
 El primario del fly tiene una conexion a masa . Para mi hay un error , asi no puede ser.
 En la tarjeta del TRC habria que trabajar mas, que tiene que no levanta los +200v
. Mirá el diagrama.    

 Saludos.


----------



## itzcena54 (Mar 9, 2012)

Disculpen la demora, estaba de viaje... bueno justo ahora estuve revisando mejor el diagrama y ahora quisiera que me aclaren algo tal ves pueda ayudar... si la frecuencia horizontal tiene que ver mucho con el voltaje que salga del flyback hacia los filamentos y para la etapa de color? por que si es asi eh notado que cuando prende el TV se escucha como un pitidoo agudo, y estado preguntando que podria ser frecuencia que esta por la horizontal, a esto asociados encontramos transistor exitador? tranformador driver o exitador? y por ultimo oscilador horizontal que esta por la etapa de jungla? es todo lo que pude rescatar en estos dias. Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 9, 2012)

> a esto asociados encontramos transistor exitador? tranformador driver o exitador? y por ultimo oscilador horizontal que esta por la etapa de jungla?


es correcto ,la señal sale del jungla al transitor al driver y de ay pasa al otro transistor y flyback


----------



## itzcena54 (Mar 9, 2012)

A lo que me refiero antes de que pase esto hubo un corto en el yugo y a causa de eso parece que la frecuencia horizontal se disparo tambien y me suena un pitido agudo. queria saber si esta podria ser un sintoma a la falla que presenta la TV que menciona antes sobre como se ve.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 9, 2012)

el yugo puede ser que este malito ,pero si el yugo esta malito no deveria bajar solamente la tensión en el amplificador de video,se quemaría el tr horizontal o la pantalla no tendría vertical o u horizontal
si suena un pitido agudo y no enciende nada es porque se quemo el transistor del horizontal


----------



## itzcena54 (Mar 9, 2012)

Pero eso no tiene que ver con la frecuencia horizontal?... no quiero pensar que sea el Integrado TDA12041PQ este haciendo esa falla  ya que por ahi algun componente de la salida al Fb (Pin 72) este marcando mal o este cruzado y por ahi hasta el PIN 73 no ande bien, ahora si no lo que me dices que no trabaja el horizontal. El voltaje +B se mantiene esta correcto y si ahi alta asi que el tr horizontal anda paa.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 9, 2012)

ya me perdi ,el jungla funciono o no funciona ,el que tenes vos al parecer si funciona,si chifla algo es porque ay un corto ,
empresa a desconectar etapas ,menos la de 12 volt que alimenta el jungla (en el fyiback ) lo ideal seria si tubieras un osciloscopio o frecuencimetro para medir si el jungla esta oscilando a la frecuencia correcta ( h )

PD:
    el tv enciende ,ase el chifle y sigue fallando el video porque no tiene los 180 volt? es correcto eso?
o sea ademas del chifle y la vaja tension en el amplificador de video todo el resto funciona bien? si es asi el jungla esta funcionando bien


----------



## itzcena54 (Mar 9, 2012)

Eso mismo amigo estoy empezando a desconfiar de las frecuencias tal ves sea el camino para encontrar lo demas y ahora que lo vea en osciloscopio la forma de onda de las salidas. Te contare , me dijeron que desconfiaban del integrado donde esta el jungla y el procesador :S


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 9, 2012)

> PD:
> el tv enciende ,ase el chifle y sigue fallando el video porque no tiene los 180 volt? es correcto eso?
> o sea ademas del chifle y la baja tension en el amplificador de video todo el resto funciona bien? *si es asi *el jungla esta funcionando bien


*si es si a todas las preguntas el jungla esta bien ,si estuviera malo no tendría las demás tensiones correctas,para mi que esta oscilando bien la fecuencia horizontal *

no intentaste probar con otro yugo


----------



## itzcena54 (Mar 9, 2012)

Bueno de yugo no, estoy probando con una pantalla de 23" tiene q ver mucho eso de q sea la mismas pulgadas...por que en el filamento llega 2V


----------



## miguelus (Mar 10, 2012)

¿Cómo estás midiendo la tensión del filamente del TRC? ten en cuenta que el filamento se alimenta de una salida del transformador Flay Back y su frecuencia es de 15625Hz (sistema PAL) por lo que es posible que el medidor de AC no responda bien a esa frecuencia.
La tensión nominal de los filamentos es de 6,3V.
Por los síntomas que planteas, parece que la avería es que hay algún componente que hace que el tranformador Flay Back esté muy sobre cargado, de ahí vendría que oyeses un pitido muy agudo cuando enciendes el TV, esto produciría que las  tensiones relacionadas con el transformador estubieran bajas incluyendo la MAT por lo que la imagen sería muy pálida.
Hay varios circuitos que se alimentan el transformador Flay Back, alguno de ellos puede ser la causa de un consumo irregular.
En la salida del transformador de Flay Back hay varios diodos de alta velocidad que se emplean para sacar diversas tensiones, revisa esos diodos y sus correspondientes condensadores asociados.

Sal U2


----------



## itzcena54 (Mar 10, 2012)

Pues si con el tester en AC puede que la medicion no sea exacta, tambien deberia prender los filamentos si estuvieran bien la tension en ella. Cosa que no ocurre en este caso no se logra ver. Estoy localizando posibles circuitos que manden la salida al Flyback pero de ellos depende mucho el jungla tambien. Los condensadores secos ya los cambie pero no me levanto el voltaje.

Pd. que seria la MAT


----------



## miguelus (Mar 10, 2012)

itzcena54 dijo:


> Pues si con el tester en AC puede que la medicion no sea exacta, tambien deberia prender los filamentos si estuvieran bien la tension en ella. Cosa que no ocurre en este caso no se logra ver. Estoy localizando posibles circuitos que manden la salida al Flyback pero de ellos depende mucho el jungla tambien. Los condensadores secos ya los cambie pero no me levanto el voltaje.
> 
> Pd. que seria la MAT



Buenas tardes.
Por lo que comentas, el problema está en el circuito de Horizontal/FlayBack, incluso puede ser que el transformador tenga espiras en corto.
Desconecta la "Ventosa", acércala a una parte metálica, cuando esté a 3 0 4cm tiene que saltar un buen arco, esta prueba tiene que ser de 1 o 2 Segundos como máximo.
La  presencia de ese arco sería señal de un correcto funcionamiento.
Otra parte a revisar sería el Yugo, concretamente el bobinado correspondiente a la desviación Horizontal, en continua suele ser de unos 5ohm más o menos.

Pd. La MAT, en la literatura técnica acerca de TV, de es el acrónimo de Muy Alta Tensión, osea todo lo referente a la generación de los 26000V (o más). Como verás es prácticamente todo el circuito de Horizontal.

Sal U2


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 10, 2012)

según el llevo el flyback a probarlo ,aun así yo desconfió de el flyback


----------



## miguelus (Mar 10, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> según el llevo el flyback a probarlo ,aun así yo desconfió de el flyback



La cuestión es que muy difícil diagnosticar a distancia y más sin tener el aparato delante.
Uno no sabe los conocimientos ni experiencia del corresponsal, cosas que en principio pueden ser muy sencillas, se pueden convertir en algo imposible de llevar a cabo.
Una simple  mirada al circuito puede dar muchos indicios de por dónde va la avería, cosas como el color de un componente, ciertos olores, en fin muchas pistas y sobre todo la experiencia, que es muy difícil de transmitir por escrito. 
Yo también pienso que la avería está en el Transformador de salida de lineas.

Sal U2


----------



## itzcena54 (Mar 10, 2012)

Pues si yo tambien desconfiaba del Flyback, igual gracias por su punto de vista de cada uno de uds. los que tienen mas experiencia en Reparacion de Tv, eh aprendido mucho con este foro y me ayudado en el avance del aparato.

Ahora les comento que ya pude levantar imagen en su verdadera pantalla del chasis, ya que antes la probaba con otra y tal ves aya sido el problema de los voltajes tambien no eran los indicados pero no tanto por eso creo que ha sido otra la averia no tanto por la pantalla.



Y aca les menciono la tensiones que medi con su yugo y pantalla del TV.

"Heater" HT en el pin del Flyback mide 4.6VAC, a esto lo segui hasta que llege al filamento y le llego una tension de 3.5VAC (antes de la Resistencia fusible media 4V). HT en el katodo D405 (mide 20VDC).

ABL = 9.7VAC

Ahora que remplaze las resistencias bajas , los diodos y los condensadores asociados en las salidas del Flyback, con la pantalla anterior no me marcaba el voltaje correcto, pero ahora que le medi con su yugo y su pantalla del TV, logre obtener 176V en la de VIDEO. de los 195V 

Luego me fui a la etapa de amplicadora de video, en el integrado en el Pin de Vdd (6) esta llegando 170V.

Los katodos RGB miden todos 170V. Hasta ahi podriamos decir que debe haber imagen buena en la pantalla. Como me lo esperaba encendi la TV y salio la pantalla gris con lineas blancas horizontales con audio. Era que habia falso el IC Vertical algo me decia que era eso  creo que por teoria, le resolde los pines y ya salio la imagen perfectamente. Pero de ahi no se que se movio algo se apago y cuando lo volvi a prender la imagen como que se extendio un poco al horizontal y se ve ancho, pero el vertical si normal.

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 10, 2012)

,hay que tener cuidado con los chasis cuando están encendidos ¡¡
 si podes ingresar al modo servicie y lo corregis desde ay en la sección geometria,con suerte y se soluciona del todo


----------



## itzcena54 (Mar 10, 2012)

Si pues en su manual de serivicio esta viendo la geomotria para poder ajustar viendo creo que es el H.SIZE no. en Si gracias por recordarlo yo pensaba que esa falla tendria que ver que habre echo algo al chasis pero no parece. Y ahora que lo mencionas a que te referis cuando ahi que tener cuidado con los chasis encendidos, Alto voltaje, frecuencia ? mmm pues si de eso se trata ya me paso la experiencia del alto voltaje. Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 10, 2012)

por ejemplo no dejar tornillos que luego puedan hacer cortos,destornilladores,el rollo de estaño(que siempre rueda y cae encima de la placa)
no dejar placas encendidas sin estar bien apoyadas,cosa que no se caigan,no dejar recipientes con liquidos cerca de un chasis ,,,etc,etc,etc
ay veces que un corto ,un chispazo no quema nada,pero estropea los datos de la eeprom


----------



## itzcena54 (Mar 10, 2012)

Buen dato lo tendre en cuenta, durante las mediciones que hice creo que habre echo un corto y se apago la TV y al instante se prendio como si fuera un switcheo pero nada que chispasos ni se quemo nada solo un toquesito chocaron puntas del tester pero nada que dañara a los circuitos. A causa de eso la eeprom pudo haberse desprogramado tu cres!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 10, 2012)

yo creo que si,porque me a pasado


----------



## itzcena54 (Mar 10, 2012)

Tengo un problema ahora con en el modo servicio de ajuste del TV, ajuste toda la geometria estaba desconfigurada casi todo y como estaba en el manual de servicio lo volvi a restaurar pero ahora el unico que no puedo aumentar ni disminuir es el Horizontal size. Saben por que pasa esto.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 10, 2012)

tené en cuenta que los datos de fabrica en el manual son aproximados,varían de tv en tv por eso los ajustes de geometría son mas o menos lo mismos en cada tv del mismo modelo y marca
quizás te pasaste algo por alto¡¡


----------



## itzcena54 (Mar 11, 2012)

no se la verdad hice de todo para poder ajusta el ancho pero nada :S... que desesperacion justo cuando ya estaba perfecto aparece un detalle tan molesto.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 11, 2012)

entonces a intentarlo corregirlo con el capacitor ese grande de poliester ,a no ese regula el ancho?


----------



## itzcena54 (Mar 11, 2012)

cual de todos en donde lo ubicos masomenos, es para el ancho de imagen ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 11, 2012)

si ese decía yo el de ancho de imagen,pero siempre es como ultimo recurso,si no se puede con el modo service,de todos modos el problema tuyo es h zise ,


----------



## itzcena54 (Mar 11, 2012)

tendra solucion esto, yo me voy por la memoria tal ves se afecto en algo.



estuve viendo que le cambian los capacitores del colector de salida horizontal y tambien el capacitor de acoplo al yugo pero que tanto puedo bajarle la capacidad para tener la imagen correcta. Creo que del ancho tambien pudo haber sido que al sacar el Flyback y volver a colocarlo se haya movido. Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 11, 2012)

> estuve viendo que le cambian los capacitores del colector de salida horizontal y tambien el capacitor de acoplo al yugo pero que tanto puedo bajarle la capacidad para tener la imagen correcta. Creo que del ancho tambien pudo haber sido que al sacar el Flyback y volver a colocarlo se haya movido. Saludos


*un poco con eso y el toque final se lo das con el modo servís¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ *


----------



## itzcena54 (Mar 25, 2012)

Pues nada de nada cambie los valores y sigio igual, pero ahora creo que tengo un problema de brillo y contraste. La imagen sale y se ve como una mancha en el centro casi gris y lineas horizontales cuando le bajo el screen se borra pero se ve bien oscuro y cuando lo vuelvo a su lugar se notan de nuevo. Lo devolvi los condensadores como estaba antes y siguio lo mismo. Que puede haber pasado :S


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 25, 2012)

quien sabe,es dificil adivinar sin mirar la placa,soldaduras ,no te sera que te olvidaste de conectar el desmagnetizador?


----------



## santiago perez (Nov 16, 2012)

itzcena54 dijo:


> Buenas a la comunidad.
> Aca tengo una falla de una TV Daewoo dth-29s6 (29') no eh encontrado su diagrama original ya que lo eh buscado por todo internet y solo pude encontrar uno que otro reemplazo pero respetando siempre las indicaciones de mis asesores, ahora que no eh podido encontrar una solucion concreta pues estuve informandome con gente expimentada y no logro reparar del todo la TV. Si prende todo bien escucho el audio perfecto pero la imagen esta con bajo brillo casi no logro ver nada y los colores no se luce bien parece que solo ahi verde y lo demas no.
> 
> Ahora lo que si estuve descartando fue que el integrado donde estan los amplificadores de video creo que es un TDA... no recuerdo bien el numero pero este integrado tiene los amplificadores de salida Color que van a los catodos R. G. B . y Bueno dicho Integrado se alimenta con 180V a 250V max, estuve midiendo en una de los pines del Fly-back y lo que me deberia botar 195V no sale dicho voltaje si no 110V este voltaje sige directo al VDD del Integrado TDA y tal ves sea por ello que no resalta los colores y lo otro que estuve revisando es otro valor de voltaje que deberia darme en el filamento (Voltaje HT o "Heater") normalmente las TV alimentan su valor 5 a 6.3V. Pero en el Flyback solo me bota 2.9V y cuando pasa por una resistencia hacia el filamento lo baja a 2V. Tal ves es una de las fallas que fui adquiriendo bueno esa fue mi experiencia y la comparto por que alguno tal ves le ha pasado y quiero compartir ideas con uds que me puedan ayudar a repararlo y asi ir aprendiendo mas sobre las fallas de TV.
> ...


 cambie el condesador 10 o 6 mf por 250v que va alos 180v de video


----------

